

Richard Stallman explains iBads and Cell Phones - afshinmeh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGkNiRFwmOg

======
fetbaffe
So now he calls Linux the GNU Operating system? Not even GNU/Linux anymore?

Sorry Stallman, even though you have done fantastic things for software and
intellectual freedom, you are totally wrong on this one.

